# Se Michigan Sidewalk Crew



## alternative (Jan 26, 2005)

Need sidewalk laborers...asap. PM IF INTERESTED >GOOD PAY. Must have own truck/transportation.


----------



## adam5557 (Feb 27, 2005)

I sent u a PM


----------

